# SKH/Quest/Toshindo/Shadows of Iga Forum Charter



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 30, 2004)

* SKH/Quest/Toshindo/Shadows of Iga Forum Charter*​ 
 This forum is for the _polite_ discussion of the arts, schools, concepts and writings of Stephen K. Hayes. 

 This includes his time in the Bujinkan, his development of To Shin-Do, his Shadows of Iga program, the Quest Centers, his books, videos and other publications, his own history, etc.

 This forum is not for "fraud busting" or related actions.


----------

